# Good website for dried food



## gabriiel40 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was looking around the other day and found this website

Mountain Man Dehyd. Food

It has plenty of food for sale at a fairly good price.
I recommend if you are looking for stock piling and just beginning that this may be a good source to start with.


----------

